# Spotting other vapers



## notna (17/8/16)

Meesa little puppy got hold of my glasses last night so had to visit optometrist for a fix before work this morning. Got to Gautrain station late and parking was full so driving to jhb today. Accident on N1 been sitting still near New road & moved about 5 km the last hour and a half. Gonna be a long day, grrrrrrr!

Amazing tho to see how many vape while driving. Probably helps for the frustration/boredom in a situation like this, but I've given the nod to about 8 other vaping peeps ranging from young to old. If this continues I'm going to start discussing juices & wicking techniques with some of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/16)

Or you can post here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigs-lonely-hearts.t18690/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

